# "Starter Kit" for the new kitties



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

When I get my new babies, I want to be absolutely prepared for anything. They're in great health and they use their litterboxes 100%, but being in a new environment, they could be scared and it may upset their little systems. So I'll have their favorite food, they'll be coming down with their tent and some of their own toys and some of their litter so I can put it in their box here. I've ordered Da Bird (finally!) with several replacements (I've seen what they can do to their own Da Bird parts).  

I'll get some Natures Miracle because they may be nervous and have an accident. What should I have on hand in case of diarrhea or constipation? I've seen people talking about slippery elm. I'm embarassed to say that I usually don't pay a lot of attention to the Health & Nutrition threads, except to wish kitties well and welcome new members, mostly because I've been very fortunate that my cats have had no health issues. (knocking on wood as I'm typing)

What basic homeopathic and OTC medications should I have on hand? 

Thank you so much for any advice,

Marie


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Awwww Marie you're such a good meowmie!!  

As far as I have dealt with these little guys, I would say one thing you could get is L-Lysine, which you can get from any pharmacy - in capsules is the easiest as you can just open it to sprinkle on their food, but I could not find it and went with tablets, you just have to crush them with a spoon, it's easy too. It's good to have it on hand in case their eyes would act up again.

Slippery elm is great to have in case of diarrhea or irritation of the digestive tract - you can buy it in bulk in health food stores, or in caps pretty much anywhere. There is a great "slippery elm syrup recipe" hidden somewhere in the depths of the forum, that worked great for me when Mew was having the runs for no reason. Plain canned pumpkin is great for the opposite problem, constipation.

That was my little contribution, I can't think of anything else right now... with all the TLC you are going to give them, they should adapt just fine


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks, Nini.  

That covers two basic issues I was concerned with. I can't wait to get Da Bird. I thought my Furminator would arrive today, but alas, I'll have to wait until Monday.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Here's the Slippery Elm syrup recipe

http://www.littlebigcat.com/?action=lib ... lipperyelm

You need to kitten proof, recognizing that these little guys are going to into into stuff that Cleo and Cinderella never did because of their size. You may need to block access to areas...for example, Holly used to like to go behind the wall unit, it's only a few inches away from the wall and I couldn't believe she fit in there.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Oh, believe me, I'm working on the kitten-proofing. Remember when I got Keesha? She actually got stuck *under* the stove. I'm blocking access to everything I can think of. My beautiful knick-knacks are being put away. Will the kitties chew on candles?


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Oh, about kittenproofing, you might want to invest in a covered trashcan if yours is not already... I am going to buy one this week, I am tired of squirting the little stinkers out of mine all the time :lol: 

On a more technical level, I usually keep some goldenseal and echinacea tinctures, along with some Esther-C (powder or caps, or tablets to crush) and a bunch of empty caps that you can buy from the health food store - that's what I used when Isis and Mew came up with a cold right after I adopted them, it helped them tremendously, even though I guess traditional meds from the vet would probably work well too... I just like the natural approach, so if you do too it would be a good start :wink:


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Also, once you get them, don't leave things lying around...remember Holly stole my watch...


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Hmmm, so I guess all my loose jewelry on my headboard must be put away. I leave loose Tums out in case I need to grab one in the middle of the night. I can leave an open plastic trash bag in the kitchen on the floor and my cats aren't even interested. I have a lot of work to do, and lots of things to buy (thanks, Nini, keep 'em coming).


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Oh and don't invest in a pricey pet bed... a case of food will do


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

marie73 said:


> Hmmm, so I guess all my loose jewelry on my headboard must be put away. I leave loose Tums out in case I need to grab one in the middle of the night. I can leave an open plastic trash bag in the kitchen on the floor and my cats aren't even interested.


Haha yes I would find a little box to keep your jewelry in... to give you an idea, the other night they found the little laser pointer we had, and managed to unscrew the part where you fit the batteries... they also managed to open the squirt bottle in another night session - don't ask me how 8O 

Last night Mew kidnapped three little Monopoly figures to go hide them under the bathrug... and if you leave an open trashbag on the floor you will find it chewed to shreds in the morning (with a possible pile of barf if someone swallowed a piece of it) WELCOME TO KITTENHOOD :lol:


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Oh heck, you can't leave a tied up trash bag on the kitchen floor. In fact if you don't have a lid on your trash can expect it to be tossed and trash strewn throughout the house. 

Let me see if I can remember some of the things any of my kittens have gotten into:

Climbing the curtains
Opening cabinets and pulling stuff out or tearing it open (like a 5 lb bag of corn meal)
Jumping inside of everything; cabinets, fridge, washer, dryer, dishwasher, etc.
Climbing the Christmas tree
Stripping ornaments off the tree
Chewing cardboard and paper
Leaping from the counter to the space on top of the cabinets (without using the fridge as a stepping stone)
Wanting to get from the top of one cabinet to the one on the other side of the window...using the window frame and the curtain rod to walk across. Or the 3/4 inch wide piece of wood bridging the gap.
Stealing an entire raw chicken breast off a plate when I turned my back to go to the sink for 5 seconds.
Knocking various breakable items off tables
Shredding the plastic shower curtain liner
Turning on various stereo/TV equipment by walking on the clicker
Eating my camera strap
Stealing my watch and a camera battery
Stealing money
Falling in the toilet (after playing catch my tail on the seat)
Playing catch my tail on the edge of the tub
Knocking over lamps
Chewing Christmas tree light wires

I could probably go on, but you get the picture 
:lol:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Gotta take the good with the bad, huh? I can't wait for the little monkeys! :jump :yellbounce :wiggle 

I'm most worried about them chewing on electrical cords. (Adding Bitter Apple to list....)


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Marie with that  . Such cute kittens


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Well, my FURminator would have been delivered today, but I wasn't home, so they left that annoying little slip. Apparently it's too big for my stupid, little 1930's-size mail box. Hopefully it will be re-delivered on Wednesday. I wasn't thinking and put my home address on my order. I have everything else delivered to my work address. Hopefully Da Bird will arrive shortly.


----------



## harry (Jan 25, 2006)

marie73 said:


> Thanks, Nini.
> 
> That covers two basic issues I was concerned with. I can't wait to get Da Bird. I thought my Furminator would arrive today, but alas, I'll have to wait until Monday.


Do not throw away the bird when your kitties finally pull the feathers out of it. The little rubber piece on the end that the feathers attach to makes a terrific toy, at least for Buddy. He likes that better than Da Bird, i guess when you drag it around on the ground it makes an irresistible noise. Buddy cries for it.


----------



## shannonm (Jun 5, 2007)

Hey Marie! It sounds like you are very prepared....I haven't been around much lately..super busy, but congratulations! And also, Nini mentioned the L-Lysine stuff...that, in combination with Vitamin C will ward off URIs and eye stuff.. you can have it compounded with a terribly stinky fish flavor. I keep it on hand in the fridge. It was pretty much the only thing that saved Frankie when she had a URI from the shelter that lasted like...3 weeks. L-Theanine is safe for pets too...its a natural relaxer like tryptophan in turkey. Have fun!!!!! I'm so jealous.

-Shannon


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks for the tip, Harry. 

I may be using some of that L-Theanine myself, Shannon!

A friend at work bought this, put it together and her cats aren't the least bit interested, so she's giving it to me.


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

How wonderful that the snottiness of other people's cats is bringing more cool stuff your way


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I still have the box from the first toy I ever bought Cinderella, because although she never played with it, she likes to sleep in the little box. :roll:


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Marie, they will LOVE that thing.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Here's my list so far - and *questions*:

*L-Lysine* (for eyes) (what form - liquid, powder?)
*slippery elm* (for diarrhea, constipation, or irritation of digestive tract)(bark powder) (I have the syrup recipe saved)
*goldenseal* (powder? - what is it used for?)
*Echinacea tinctures* (powder? - what is it used for?)
*Esther-C *(powder or caps, or tablets to crush) (what's this for?)
*L-Theanine* (natural relaxer)
*digestive enzymes/probiotics* (any brand names or forms I should buy them in?)

And I know the kitty litter and different foods the little monkeys like. 

Another question (what a shock, eh?) - I use Fresh Step for my cats, but if I buy World's Best for the kittens, will I have to change *all *of my litter to that?

Thanks!

Marie


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

If you can find the L-Lysine in caps, it will make your life easier, because you can just open the caps and mix the powder to the food. If you get tablets, you can cut them in two and crush them with a spoon, then mix the powder with the food.

Goldenseal and Echinacea - I usually go for the organic tincture (liquid form) in dropper bottles from the health food store. I use it to boost the immune system, along with Esther-C (which is a form of vitamin C easier to assimilate for cats than the regular human tabs). You can combine a couple of drops of each in an empty gelatin capsule, and then pill your cat with it (don't wait though or the capsule will get soggy). Esther-C is mixed with the food, if you can get it in powdered form, once again, it will make your life easier, but crushing a few tabs is not that bad otherwise. (Edit: I used these only when Mew and Isis were sick, they had a dragging URI, and it helped them a lot)

As for the enzymes and probiotics, there are tons of different brands. Currently I am using these that I bought off ebay at a really good price: 
http://www.naturvet.com/listingview.php?listingID=80
I am sure you can get a lot of other suggestions from other people here too.


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Some foods already contain ester-c so be sure you read all your labels. :wink:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Any advice on the kitty litter question?


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Well, it depends. Are you going to have C&C's litterbox in another room where the kittens won't have access to it? Because they will all probably just use whatever boxes are the closest. It's not like the kittens will distinguish there is a different box for the ladies. So, you'll have to put the box for C&C where kittens can't go, or switch it all, yes.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

But the Fresh Step is definitely not for the kitties, right. Crap! I have a load of it.

I was reading the threads about litter and some people say the World's Best really isn't. That's what the babies use now and I found a pretty good deal on Amazon (34 lbs. for $21). That's what they know, so I guess I'll get that and if need be, slowly switch to something else. :?


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

I don't know if i would order litter online, it's going to be heavy to ship. 

You can use the fresh step soon enough, kittens just have a tendency to eat and stick their faces in strange stuff so that's why they recommend against it it's obviously not healthy if they ingest it. Phoebe was very tiny when she arrived so I used Swheat scoop with her until switching to the chicken feed which has been great in my house, but apparently can cause stomach upset if they eat it. I'm lovin' the chicken feed and no one seems to be eating it so I'm sticking with that, but had I not come across it, I'd probably have gone back to scoopable litter by now. 

By the time you get them they will be about 3 months old, right? Swheat scoop is about the same texture as Worlds Best and a wee bit cheaper, you can use that for a while to transition them over to whatever other litter you want to use soon enough.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Well, the shipping would be free if I buy enough stuff (I was hoping to find their cat food at Amazon at a good price, too). I'll check out the prices for Swheat scoop (not just at Amazon).  

Thanks!


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

I find that Target has pretty decent prices when it comes to litter. Does pet food direct sell litter? If so, you can knock out your food and litter at one time and the coupon will cover your shipping plus some if you place a big order.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Coupon?


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

20% off coupon code for Petfooddirect...never expires. Code is pfd3618c


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks!

Now back to the litter. I wonder how my girls are going to take to the new litter (whichever one I buy). I already have a new covered litterbox, so I guess I could fill it with the new litter and just leave it out and see if they use it.

So many issues! 8O


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I just made the switch to World's Best and found if I gave them a choice (one box old, one box new) they would shun the new stuff. I even tried letting the old box get disgusting and they still shunned the new stuff. So then I just put out the new stuff...and they use it just fine. Based on that, I'd switch them cold turkey.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks - you're right - no choice.  

So is that a good price from Amazon? 

Amazon – 34 lbs. for $21?

Where do you get yours?


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Yes, very good price. I think Petsmart gets $18 for the 17lb bag and $34 or 35 for the bigger bag.

Oh don't forget the save the UPCs and send them in for the coupons that Dr. Jean told us about:

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t ... sc&start=0


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

I just understood why some people here saved so much money with petfooddirect and the 20% off coupon, while it always ended up being more expensive than the pet store for me...

40lbs shipping to NE states is $10, against $28 for California


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

I don't know, but how big of an order did you place? Mine are around $100 so I have the shipping paid for and then about $10 or so off the food too, per can it's a pretty decent savings and it's delivered to my door.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Nini said:


> I just understood why some people here saved so much money with petfooddirect and the 20% off coupon, while it always ended up being more expensive than the pet store for me...
> 
> 40lbs shipping to NE states is $10, against $28 for California


Wow, yeah...that does make a big difference. I just looked where PFD is located and they're outside Philly. I see sample rates on their shipping page and people on the West Coast do pay a significantly higher shipping charge due to the distance. I would have thought that they'd have multiple warehouses across the country, but I guess not. Bummer....maybe someday...


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Nini said:


> I just understood why some people here saved so much money with petfooddirect and the 20% off coupon, while it always ended up being more expensive than the pet store for me...
> 
> 40lbs shipping to NE states is $10, against $28 for California


That's the problem I had too. If I spend enough to break even on the shipping, I'm up to almost $200, and then there's really no savings over the pet store. And since they're a local mom and pop shop, I'd rather give them my money if it's just gonna cost the same.


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

jessamica8 said:


> Nini said:
> 
> 
> > I just understood why some people here saved so much money with petfooddirect and the 20% off coupon, while it always ended up being more expensive than the pet store for me...
> ...


Yup it's the same for me... it's actually cheaper from my local independant pet store, owned by a couple of hilarious heavy metal brothers, so I'd rather they have my money too.


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Nini said:


> Yup it's the same for me... it's actually cheaper from my local independant pet store, owned by a couple of hilarious heavy metal brothers, so I'd rather they have my money too.


Do you know of any pet stores in your area that sell Fromm? I can't find anybody except my normal store that has that, and they've been out of the Chicken Fromm forEVER - petfooddirect is out too. It's supposed to be stuck on a boat somewhere or something, but I'm wondering if there might be a store somewhere near that still has some.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

You can put your city here and it'll show you all the stores in your area.

http://www.frommfamily.com/dealers-us.php?state=CA

Funny you should mention Fromms because I was checking them out and the food looks so good that it HAS to be expensive. :? There's a store near me and I'm almost afraid to see how much it is.....


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

marie73 said:


> You can put your city here and it'll show you all the stores in your area.
> 
> http://www.frommfamily.com/dealers-us.php?state=CA
> 
> Funny you should mention Fromms because I was checking them out and the food looks so good that it HAS to be expensive. :? There's a store near me and I'm almost afraid to see how much it is.....


Thanks, but the store I go to isn't on that list and they most definitely carry it, so I bet there are others that have it and aren't on the list.

I pay 1.89 for a 6 oz can. I only get the chicken and beef varieties, so I don't know if the fishy ones are different. It's definitely worth buying even if just for a random "treat" meal. My kitties adore it - even the finicky ones. I can't get the can to the bowls without having three cats pawing at me - as soon as it's open, they go nuts. And it disappears faster than any other food. I've seen the three cats wipe out two can in about 10 minutes. For the most part, they like both equally, though Jax likes the beef so much he gets vocal over it, and he isn't a vocal cat.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Fromm was not a hit in my house, in fact all three turned up their noses and refused to eat it. Wouldn't give in...I ended up tossing the entire can.


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

jessamica8 said:


> Do you know of any pet stores in your area that sell Fromm? I can't find anybody except my normal store that has that, and they've been out of the Chicken Fromm forEVER - petfooddirect is out too. It's supposed to be stuck on a boat somewhere or something, but I'm wondering if there might be a store somewhere near that still has some.


I know the one I used to go to did not carry it, but I just found a cheaper store closer to me, I will take a look next time to see if they have it!

I am curious to give it a try, I am sure the gluttons I have here would love it - they already go after the Wellness like it's kitty crack :lol:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I got my Da Bird at work today! And I'm picking up the cat jungle gym after work - and my FURminator should be on my porch waiting for me when I get home!


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

I thought I was bad. You are out of control! 
Don't forget their Diva Kitty t-shirts while your at it. :lol:


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Good luck, Marie! The kittens look SO precious!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Cinderella inspected the cat gym the second I hauled it in the house.










She hopped right inside!










But it's HUGE - not sure where to put it yet. 8O 










I think I got a defective Da Bird. The girls both like it, but the string is just attached by a piece of tape!! That can't be right. :? 










But both cats went nuts over the huge peacock feather that was included! It was awfully hard holding the camera in one hand and the feather in the other. Cinderella HATES this picture - she says it makes her look fat, but I assured her everyone knows it's just her beautiful fur. She's actually a little under weight right now. Maybe this will perk up her appetite.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

The string is attached at the top of the wand, the tape is just there for packaging purposes...you can remove it. Be careful not to cut the string while you're doing it. 

Cinderella looks like she's having a blast...


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Marie, I believe the tape is there to hold it to the pole in the packaging/shipping. You can take it off and I'm sure the string is attached at the end. :wink: 

And Cinderella certainly seems adventurous with this new furniture and stuff that keeps coming in! I hope she takes to the kittens just as well - or associates them with being ANOTHER new thing you're bringing home for HER.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm such an idiot! I thought it was supposed to be attached to both ends and just the feather dangles. OMG! That's probably the most stupid mistake I've made in a long time. And in public.


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Oh my gosh! It IS defective. I'm sure they'd replace it.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

No, Jessica - it's *supposed* to hang free like a fishing pole. Sorry. Geesh! What a nub I am!  

*** going to remove the blonde from my strawberry-blonde hair ***


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Wow, that jungle gym is impressing!! I am so glad to see that Cinderella is getting more inquisitive and less impressed by new stuff... it's already preparing her for the major come in her life about to happen  

(edited the Da Bird-related question)

That feather sure looks awesome! I am sure it would not last long here with the monkeys...


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

marie73 said:


> No, Jessica - it's *supposed* to hang free like a fishing pole. Sorry. Geesh! What a nub I am!
> 
> *** going to remove the blonde from my strawberry-blonde hair ***


:lol: I thought the last pic you posted was showing the end it SHOULD have been attached to and wasn't, so I'm just as bad. :lol:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I know - I'm sorry, Jessica. I feel so stupid! I was looking up the e-mail address for the place that sent it to me, and I saw the feather end dangling off my table and a tiny lightbulb lit up above my empty little head. 

Nini - that feather is not going to last long *here*, either.


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

No need to be sorry. It's worth a good chuckle and there's never anything wrong with that. I like laughing at myself especially. :lol:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Wow 8O The new playground looks great for all the kitties especially for the kittens. :wink:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I don't like the jungle gym. Besides that fact that it's huge and the L-shape makes it difficult to put anywhere, the hole between the first and second "stories" is really big and only a little kitten would be able to jump up there and have a little piece to land on. I may keep it up for the kitties until they get too big or lose interest. Cinderella likes that bottom space. Cleo never even checked it out. She loooooooves her tent and the top spot on the really tall cat tree.


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

It's cute. I think the kittens will like it for a while and then they'll probably lose interest so you won't have to feel bad about getting rid of it. :wink: 

What's even more cute is the fact that you have all this stuff ready for the kitties everywhere...like the upside down litter box with bags of stuff inside of it. And what appears to be some petmate product on the couch. Hehe. :wink:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Oh, you have no idea! There is kitty stuff all over the house! I guess I can wait until October to get a printer for my new computer. I needed to print something last weekend so I just got my old computer out, put it back together and used my old printer. We do what we have to for our kids, huh? :luv


----------



## waiandchris (Jan 17, 2007)

Wow Marie, this is so fantastic that you are going to expand your family! I've been out a while reading Harry Potter, etc...so I am catching up to everyone's post.

Best wishes and keep us posted on the news. Also, I am anxious to hear about hour furminator. I may get one.  

Christina


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

doodlebug said:


> Fromm was not a hit in my house, in fact all three turned up their noses and refused to eat it. Wouldn't give in...I ended up tossing the entire can.


Mine will only eat the chicken and man do they LOVE the chicken!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Okay! I have:

World's Best cat litter
Nutrical (already giving some to Cinderella)
Echinacea
Golden Seal extract
l-Lysine
Slippery Elm
Priobiotics
FURminator
Da Bird
27 cat trees

Still need:

Esther-C 
L-Theanine 
several flavors of about 12 different brands of cat food for all my picky eaters
money


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

marie73 said:


> Okay! I have:
> 27 cat trees
> 
> Still need:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

waiandchris said:


> Also, I am anxious to hear about hour furminator. I may get one.
> 
> Christina


Cleo let me use it on her! The first time, not much result, but the second time, I used it very, very, very slowly and got more hair than I expected. She won't let me do too much, her back and one side during one session is about it. 

It got a good amount off of Cinderella, but she doesn't care for it. She'll let me use it on her if Cleo's watching, because that means she's getting attention from me, and Cleo isn't. (kids!) :roll:


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Bahahaha, '27 cat trees' :lol:


----------

